# Diferencia entre amplificador y etapa de potencia



## juansancas (May 11, 2009)

Hola,
En el catálogo de OPTIMUS, nos encontramos con amplificador y etapas de potencia. ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre unos y otros? 

http://www.optimus.es/index_es.asp


----------



## tiotal (May 11, 2009)

a mi modo de ver - y ya estoy antiguo - el amplificador acepta señales de bajo nivel y normalmente de una o mas entradas independientemente de la potencia que sea capaz de dar en la salida. La etapa de potencia requiere una "gran" señal  tipo--linea-- y generalmente una sola entrada, eso si la potencia es considerable así como las posibilidades de carga.


----------

